# Motherboard testing tool



## mslocke15 (Jul 2, 2008)

Hi All!

I work at a computer shop and recently we've had a lot of problems with systems not working and after hours of troubleshooting we find out the MB is bad.

To save many hours of head scratching and to be more efficient i was wondering if there was a good tool out there for testing motherboards that you guys would endorse.

Thanks!


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

not one that I find truely invaluable >>> see ebay for* motherboard testing*

this is the way I do EVERY motherboard ......I keep a know working cpu, ram sticks and low end video card just for testing motherboards

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f255/how-to-bench-test-your-system-171424.html

has saved me a ton of time, assembling a system into the case for nothing, especially if you are doing a nice cable tie job as you go :upset:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Same as linderman. I assemble every new build on the bench and I do not hesitate to bench test any problematic PC.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I have spent a fortune on all those motherboard testing gizmo's / some of them ok but I find they are all limited

1) you have to have too many of them, each socket type of motherboard

2) no one tester will test all parameters of a motherboard

3) by the time you go thru 2 or 3 diff testers to be sure of all elements; I could have been done with a real test; the actual fire up and see the bios screen


----------



## mslocke15 (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks for the replies guys. I'll keep looking. It would definitely be nice to have a universal tool but that is very unlikely i guess.


----------

